# DCC train wont run on DC track



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

I bought a new train! I know it is ready for DCC. When I put it on my track which is set up for DC nothing happens. 
No movement. 
No lights. 
Nothing.

What can I do to run it on DC?


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Is it DCC ready or DCC equipped?

What brand?

Do you have another locomotive that runs well on your track so you know that track power is not the issue?


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

NAJ said:


> Is it DCC ready or DCC equipped?
> 
> What brand?
> 
> Do you have another locomotive that runs well on your track so you know that track power is not the issue?


I do not know the brand. I cannot remember if it is ready or equipped, but I know it is for DCC. 

I do have another engine that is DCC compatible and it works fine.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

DCC takes more voltage than DC if sound is involved. Is it a sound-equipped loco? Also, a decoder must be set in CV29 to switch back and forth between DC and DCC automatically. If it currently has a value of 34 in it, for example, it will not operate on DC.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

mesenteria said:


> DCC takes more voltage than DC if sound is involved. Is it a sound-equipped loco? Also, a decoder must be set in CV29 to switch back and forth between DC and DCC automatically. If it currently has a value of 34 in it, for example, it will not operate on DC.


How do I change it over?

I am very new to all of this.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

First, it's important to understand the difference between
DCC READY and DCC ON BOARD (or installed).
DCC ready means you have a DC loco but with a
jack into which you can plug a DCC decoder.
A DCC Ready loco does run on a DC layout.
A loco with DCC ON BOARD does have the decoder
and may or may not run on a DC layout. That
varies from maker to maker.

If you do not have a DCC controller you would be
unable to make the recommended change.

You must, however, determine whether or not the
loco has a DCC decoder inside. The best way is to
take off the shell and provide the Forum with an 'in focus' photo
of what you see. We can then determine if it has
a decoder. Many times you find a printed circuit
board that is only a controller for the lights.

If it has a decoder, you would want to take it to a hobby store
or someone with a DCC system. They could test the
loco easily and make the CV change if required. It
is a simple procedure.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

swimmer_spe said:


> I do not know the brand. I cannot remember if it is ready or equipped, but I know it is for DCC.
> 
> I do have another engine that is DCC compatible and it works fine.


I'd say there's a lesson to be learned here: unless you're prepared to go through quite a bit of effort to make it work, don't buy any loco of undetermined origin or capabilities.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> I'd say there's a lesson to be learned here: unless you're prepared to go through quite a bit of effort to make it work, don't buy any loco of undetermined origin or capabilities.


I know of it's origin. I just cannot remember.

I d plan to go DCCC in the future, but for now my set up is DC.

I have another DCC train that runs fine on my current DC layout.


----------

